# Maumee walleye run starting month



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i was at bass pro shops in rossford ohio.. i asked the saleman when is the run
he said the ending of feb first part of march, where is a good place to fish
from the shore i don't have a boat or what about at maumee state park


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Last year they started catching them mid febuary. People fish from new orleans park to jerome road. Look at maumee tackles website for info leading up to and during the run.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Orleans Park on the Perrysburg side and White St. on the Maumee side are usually the first areas to produce.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks flathead76 and gills63


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

No problem


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Fishing end of February is despartion to break cabin fever. Cold water and air. Yes there are fish in there but I wouldn't plan on slamming them. Depending on weather 2nd week of march things can heat up. It usually take a warm heavy rain to get the first strong run of fish. 

But if you want elbow room and not the circus, then february by all means.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

end of march you stand a lot better chance at catching numbers not saying you cant catch them earlier but usually just a few unless you know some honey holes.....last few years have been terrible for the crowd good luck


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

U r going to have trouble if u truly want to fish from shore unless u hit white street. Invest in some chest waders and your success will increase exponentially! Maybe that's what y meant, but I just wanted to add that just in case


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

You can trend it out over the various years to get an idea of peak (somewhere mid march to early/mid April) but it can vary significantly from year to year. Most important is how the weather plays out. I look for water temps hitting 40 as my personal "start", then the right flow... and prefer water temps rising. 

There will be a ton of chatter here and on Maumee Tackle's site so you really wont have to wonder.


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

I usually fish Buttonwood on the south side of river,easy access to river,decent parking,
Head down stream a little ,wade out, and start flipping!
The river bed in this area is a gravel and cobble stone flat,you need to get past the flat [closer to center of river] 

good luck to ya

P.S. if there is a line of people fishing PLEASE DON'T BE THAT GUY that stands out in front screwing up other peoples fishing
[ I hate that guy]


http://www.woodcountyparkdistrict.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=100&Itemid=99


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

not to worry spin the wheel.. i hate guys like that
that link to the parks since it's a county park do you need a sticker
parks in hamilton co are $10 the whole year or $3 for the day


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

Parking is free,no sticker needed, there is only a charge for primitive camping
When the run is on,like other access areas, it can be tuff getting a parking spot


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

ok thanks.. i'll save that link in my favs


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

spin the wheel said:


> I usually fish Buttonwood on the south side of river,easy access to river,decent parking,
> Head down stream a little ,wade out, and start flipping!
> The river bed in this area is a gravel and cobble stone flat,you need to get past the flat [closer to center of river]
> 
> ...


lol!!! .....+1...... its hard enough dealing with the river..let alone getting tangled with "that guy"


----------



## pappasmurf (Feb 9, 2012)

Where are the camping areas around Maumee? Would like to set up my pop up and fish for a few days. Contacted Maumee chamber of commerce and was told that there are no camp sites around Maumee, thats hard to believe considering all the people that go up there to fish. All help would be greatly appriciated. Howard


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Perrysburg side at Buttonwood.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Papasmurf there is also a primitive campground right next to buttonwood. It's called Schroeder farms. It's literally right on the river. They only operate it during the run, maybe middle of to late march to middle of may. They pack them in down there for sure.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

here's a link 
http://www.woodcountyparkdistrict.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=100&Itemid=99


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Look up AnglerMama in this forum. Pretty sure thats her handle. She runs Schroeders campground. Im sure she'd answer a pm


----------



## pappasmurf (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I'll checkout schroeders for sure


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks DeathFromAbove and JimmyZ!! Papa I sent you an email! 
Trailblazer if you live close to the Maumee, then give it a try end of Feb. first part of March, but if you have to make it a trip I suggest to wait until end of March thru mid April. I know of a spot where you can fish from shore on the Perrysburg side, but it isn't the best place to try to hook into fish. I suggest investing in some waders as well! Chances are if you come to shore fish you will kick yourself for not bringing waders!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm 3-4 hr drive


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

You are going to spend as much in gas coming up and back as it would cost you to buy a pair of waders!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i know... if that happens i'll stay at one of the hotels close by


----------

